# Sepsis DX code



## kumeena (Feb 10, 2012)

What is the code for Sepsis with Pneumonia & Sepsis due to Pneumonia?

How many codes I need ?  486 & 995.91 Is it correct?


Thank you


----------



## cblack712 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sepsis due to pneumonia is coded 486 as the primary and 995.91 as the secondary so you have it correct!


----------



## BABS37 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yep, you just code the underlying condition first, which is pneumonia and then code the sepsis


----------



## cordelia (Feb 10, 2012)

The correct way to code this is 

038.9 (if a specific organism is not identified as causing the sepsis), 995.91, 486

The coding guidelines state that you first must code the underlying systemic infection (038.xx, 112.5, etc) followed by the Sepsis code, 995.91 or Severe Sepsis, 995.92, then the underlying localized infection (pneumonia, cellulitis, or UTI).

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## kumeena (Feb 14, 2012)

Thankyou everyone


----------



## sunilkumbhar93@yahoo.in (Mar 12, 2015)

*Sepsis Coding*

So sequencing must be like this?

038.9
995.91
486

Right?

Sunil CPC


----------



## rvalente (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes


----------

